# Marketplace (Rental) Q



## Amy (Mar 7, 2010)

Does TUG permit rental of RCI exchange weeks for Marketplace postings?  (I'm not talking about me as renter/landlord.  I just saw a rental listing description that indicates it involves an RCI exchange as it refers to a certain fee, so I'm just curious.)


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 7, 2010)

TUG has no rules against it, but we don't recommend it.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 8, 2010)

As Denise said, TUG has no rules against it, but exchange companies DO have rules against it.  Posting such an offer in a public place such as TUG is quite likely to come to the exchange companies' attention with any and all consequences that this may entail.

Although we are not in the business of enforcing the exchange companies' policies for them, we strongly discourage the posting of such rentals, unless they are known to fall within the guidelines established by the exchange companies.  It is best to confirm the exchange companies' policies directly with them.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 8, 2010)

To add to Doug's comments, exchange company members who have been caught renting exchanges, or Getaways have experienced some pretty severe consequences including losing their Acct. with the exchange company, their deposits, their exchanges, and the Getaways they already paid for.  So not only does this affect the owner, but it also affects the renter, who will lose their rental and possilby the rent as well.


----------



## Amy (Mar 8, 2010)

TUG has the cautionary language on the Distress board but no such warning on the Marketplace rental section.  I guess there is only so much we can keep doing in terms of reminding folks about the foolishness of posting on a public website information that could lead an exchange company to cancel one's exchange.


----------

